# Omega F300 Cone Problem.



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an Omega f300 cone case watch with a problem,

can anyone tell me why the watch humms and runs fine and keeps good time but the date dosen't change,

it can be changed with the crown though, is it an easy fix?

Thank you,

Bruce.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

The humming is normal. I'm sure some one more knowledgeable than me will be along soon to explain. The date change sounds like a problem though


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine was like that, it is probably the plastic date wheel. If the date has been changed manually at the wrong time it can chip the teeth thus giving that problem, you will still be able to adjust it with the quickset though. silver hawk may be able to help if still has some suitable spares he is willing to let go. HTH


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Deco said:


> The humming is normal. I'm sure some one more knowledgeable than me will be along soon to explain. The date change sounds like a problem though


Thanks Deco for your info,

I know about the humming being normal it's just the date not changing that's the problem.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Mine was like that, it is probably the plastic date wheel. If the date has been changed manually at the wrong time it can chip the teeth thus giving that problem, you will still be able to adjust it with the quickset though. silver hawk may be able to help if still has some suitable spares he is willing to let go. HTH


Thanks for your help, I will contact silver hawk and see what can be done.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe it's a weakness in F300 Omega. Mine had the same problem, but Siverhawk was able to fix it :yes: :notworthy:

See also: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=75862


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

To echo the other answers. The datewheel is unfortunately the Achilles heel of these movements. Changing it within 2 hrs either side of midnight will damage the plastic teeth. I've a ton of f300s and make a point of rotating the hands until the date changes, then advancing to midday before i move to the quickset date crown position to set the date. Give Hawky a shout.

Andy


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks all for the advise ,

I have been intouch with Silver Hawk and I have already received a quote for the repair.

Many thanks

Bruce.


----------

